# Lying, but not sleeping



## RatHarrisUK (Mar 2, 2021)

Hey there rat pack!

So, one of the things I've noticed my boys doing is just lying in their nest box with their heads poking out. They aren't sleeping, their eyes are open, they just lie there for ages with their eyes open as if they're content watching the world. 

Do anyone else's rats do this? Is there a reason for it?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

My rats do that as well, nothing to worry about! They are probably just being lazy and they like to watch things! Once I tripped in front of their cage and my rats just poked their heads out and gazed at me-


----------



## RatHarrisUK (Mar 2, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> My rats do that as well, nothing to worry about! They are probably just being lazy and they like to watch things! Once I tripped in front of their cage and my rats just poked their heads out and gazed at me-


Rats be like "silly human with their two legs, fallin' all over the place"


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

😂


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

My rats do this when they hear me come in, they stick their noses out and watch me in anticipation for some treats or cuddles.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

My silly rats sleep with their eyes open sometimes, your rats might be doing this or just being lazy!


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Rats sleep with their eyes open very often, they are prey animals


----------

